# Commerial Drywall Work



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I have some commerial jobs to price out.. 
Whats the best way to bid them?
Price bead work per foot on stand ups? Per stick on windows?
Or add few bucks to board price?
I use all No-Coat. 

What about high work?
Floor to 10' set price.
10' to 12. .05 per foot ?
12' and up .10 per foot. ? 
Just want to get some ideas..
Thx


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Depends on how much you need the work. Same price no matter what if you need the work. And there are a bunch of bidders. If no other bidders, add as much as you think the extra time and material will be. If it takes me an hour extra for the extra beads and it takes you a half hour extra for the same beads. I can't tell you how much to charge extra. You might start out lower or higher in your part of the country. I buy mud by the semi load. A litttel extra mud doesn't hurt me like the guy that buys mud at full retail. All that mumbo jumbo talk to say your numbers look pretty good on the extras.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

No coat makes me money,why would I charge more??


----------

